# My new baby girls



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a couple if pics of my new chicks. I'm new to the chicken fun but anxious to get started. I'm converting a beautiful solid wood armoire for a coop. The first picture is Annabelle and the second pic is Gertrude,Violet,Laura lee and Agnes. Penny passed away this afternoon.


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Pics posted out of order.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at them, 2nd pic chick with the black outlined eyes are too too tooo adorable! What is that one?


----------



## tigris1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

. Americauna.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Im excited to get started too..comeon spring time in east idaho!!


----------

